# [ODMP] Saraland Police Department, Alabama ~ April 7, 2006



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

A Corporal with the Saraland Police Department was killed in the line of duty on April 7, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18308*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Corporal Anthony Maurice Andrews 
*Saraland Police Department
Alabama*
End of Watch: Friday, April 7, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 33
*Tour of Duty:* 7 years
*Badge Number:* 421

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Friday, March 31, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Corporal Andrews suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in a departmental physical fitness program. He and another officers were jogging in a local park when he suddenly collapsed. The other officer immediately began CPR until paramedics arrived.

Corporal Andrews was transported to a local hospital where he remained unconscious until passing away one week later.

Corporal Andrews was an Army National Guard veteran of the War on Terrorism. He had served with Saraland Police Department for 7 years and had previously served with the Satsuma Police Department. He is survived by his wife and three children.

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

